# Swollen from a bite from another horse



## lifeflower (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello- my horse has been getting beat up from a new horse at the barn and getting terrible scratches and bumps eveywhere. There is no where else for her to go so that not an option. She had a swollen bite a couple weeks ago and now she has another but way worse. (quả óc chó)
I can't even go an inch from it and she tenses her back. I have my biggest competitions of the year in three weeks and cannot have these things happening. What can I do to first cover up the scratches and second what can I do to help the swollen bite get better so I can continue training? Thanks!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Cold hosing may help the swelling, but TBH I would not be happy leaving my horse to get beaten up on a regular basis. 

I would have a word with the owner of the yard and explain the problem and they may be able to move the horses round, or even remove the new horse that is creating the problem. Is there a way of avoiding the barn, when that horse is in it?

I was at a yard that had a client with a Shire that was kicking everything in sight and she was eventually asked to leave. Whilst all horses are capable of the odd scrap or fisticuffs, if a horse is being consistently aggressive towards others, then the other horses should be protected before a serious injury occurs IMO.


----------

